# 10lb smallie



## lordofthepunks

so, in another thread a fellow ogfer stated that he has personally seen several 10lb smallies caught out of erie in recent months and that its so common that guys dont even photograph them. i decided to go on an internet crusade to find one single picture of a legitimate 10lb smallie. the world record picture was the only one i could find and it was taken during ancient times. please someone post a pic of a truly giant smallie (7lbs plus) that has a verified weight and length.


----------



## H2O Mellon

10 #'s are so common that heck.... I doubt anyone would clutter the internet w/ them.


----------



## fish on!

Yep, I use 10 pounders as bait. (by the way, the state record is 9 lbs 8oz)


----------



## peple of the perch

I would say either that guy does not know what a smallie looks like or he is lying


----------



## Marshall

In erie those fish (10 lbers) are called sheep head!!!!


----------



## Shortdrift

He also catches three pound perch on a regular basis!


----------



## AnthHol

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/photopost/showphoto.php/photo/5648

Heres a pic of a pig from the photo gallery and MuskieJim also has a pic of a monster. That is a joke though, a statement like that is completely ludacris.


----------



## peple of the perch

Anthhol I think that that fish was really 9.2 lbs, I'm not 100% sure though


----------



## weav

10 LB SMALLIE If you go to bass recourses you can find pictures of some, Plus somewhere o n net is a picture of a big one from conneout area,,,,,, Weav


----------



## Tokugawa

peple of the perch said:


> Anthhol I think that that fish was really 9.2 lbs, I'm not 100% sure though


The caption says 9.2 lbs.


----------



## lordofthepunks

AnthHol said:


> http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/photopost/showphoto.php/photo/5648
> 
> Heres a pic of a pig from the photo gallery and MuskieJim also has a pic of a monster. That is a joke though, a statement like that is completely ludacris.


that, my friend, is a true beast. thanks for the great pic.


----------



## lordofthepunks

also, compare that to some of the pics in the "bass weight" threads. no comparison. its amazing what people think other people will believe.


----------



## BassCrazy

I had an 11 lber. on the other night, but a bigger smallie ate him on the way to the boat. I snapped a quick picture in case I didn't land him, but when the bigger fish ate the smaller one, he also bit off the end of the boat and the boat sunk. Fortunately, I am an Olympic swimmer and managed to swim 3 miles to safety. I passed out on the shore, but was revived by the Hawaiian Tropic bikini team. It took me a while to come to...they all had to give me C -P -R. But I'm okay now.

HONEST!


----------



## FISHIN216

why even start a thread like this?...the bass discussions page is probably one of the most boring/stupid things to read on OGF...this thread just made it that much dumber. plus the guy who talked about all these state record bass being released and not even photographed is just another cocky moron on the site


----------



## misfit

> why even start a thread like this?...the bass discussions page is probably one of the most boring/stupid things to read on OGF


it's a simple task to scroll right past the bass forum if it's so offensive to you.it would save you a lot of typing also.especially when your reply isn't much different than your opinion of this thread


----------



## dtigers1984

The same guy told me via pm that muskies live at least 50 years. Thankfully this guy stopped posted after getting slammed by the bass guys for his 10 lb comments.


----------



## lordofthepunks

theguy said:


> why even start a thread like this?...the bass discussions page is probably one of the most boring/stupid things to read on OGF...this thread just made it that much dumber. plus the guy who talked about all these state record bass being released and not even photographed is just another cocky moron on the site


lol, how stupid must you be to read a dumb thread in a stupid discussion room that is the most borring of topics such as bass. sounds like you and the other cocky moron have a lot in common


----------



## lordofthepunks

theguy said:


> why even start a thread like this?...the bass discussions page is probably one of the most boring/stupid things to read on OGF...this thread just made it that much dumber. plus the guy who talked about all these state record bass being released and not even photographed is just another cocky moron on the site


maybe you should read some of this stuff so you can sharpen up your angling skills, after all, you, yourself, admitted you cant catch bass in october, which is like not finding sand at the beach, but this discussion board is boring and stupid so why bother prob wont learn anything anyway.


----------



## FISHIN216

OK first of all I did catch bass in October and it was not easy like I was made to believe its supposed to be and I fish Erie for bass and the weather in October did not help. I know what I am doing with the whole bass thing and I owe alot to OGF. and you cant sit here and tell me that the bass discussions page doesnt get real dry at times...i think you and limitout should start your own thread about arguing bass sizes based on pictures. sound good?


----------



## fish on!

theguy said:


> ...i think you and limitout should start your own thread about arguing bass sizes based on pictures. sound good?


I think this thread is much more entertaining.


----------



## lordofthepunks

theguy said:


> OK first of all I did catch bass in October and it was not easy like I was made to believe its supposed to be and I fish Erie for bass and the weather in October did not help. I know what I am doing with the whole bass thing and I owe alot to OGF. and you cant sit here and tell me that the bass discussions page doesnt get real dry at times...i think you and limitout should start your own thread about arguing bass sizes based on pictures. sound good?


sounds awesome, kinda, pretty much, sorta, exactly what i did on this thread that you discarded as stupid. so why dont you put up a pic of your prized largemouth and limitout and i can discuss whether it weighed 1.8 lbs (my guess) or 3.9lbs (limitouts guess). anyone else that would like to guess "the guys" wall mounter weight can jump on in.


----------



## fish on!

Ok so like, it was October, and that has seven letters, but you have to multiply that by the "not easy" factor. It was supposed to be easy so you must allow for that also. Work in the fact that the Bass forums are dumb, and I come out with 2.183 Lbs.


----------



## lordofthepunks

fish on! said:


> Ok so like, it was October, and that has seven letters, but you have to multiply that by the "not easy" factor. It was supposed to be easy so you must allow for that also. Work in the fact that the Bass forums are dumb, and I come out with 2.183 Lbs.


thats too funny, im going to use this new scientific formula for weighing bass instead of the conventional digital scale from now on.


----------



## CARP 104

Here's a 9.8lb smallmouth, which is currently the California state record:










Link to read about it... CLICK HERE


----------



## lordofthepunks

thats what im talking about!, that is a brute, im so glad he made the tuff decision to photograph it, then, of all things, claim the state record. amazing.


----------



## FISHIN216

guess on that ya mooks!


----------



## fish on!

My guess is, that is NOT a bass.


----------



## lordofthepunks

looks like trouser trout, possibly purchased in the short north columbus area


----------



## bubba k

I have spent numerous days on Erie fishing strictly for smallmouth from Vermillion to Cleveland from 1997-2007. Over the years, I have seen the numbers dwindle, but the size increase dramatically. I caught my largest in 2006 (6lb 5 oz.). I have had a number of days in 2005-2007 catching numbers of 5+ lb smallies (numbers meaning 3-5) in a given outing, but I have not heard, or seen, any credible reports of these supposed 8-9 lb fish. Wether it's walleye or smallies, the best way to gauge the number of big fish in the lake is to look at the results from the professional circuit tournaments on the lake. These guys are hauling in hunderds of bass in a 3-4 day period, and the "big" fish is usually in the 6 lb range. That tells me all that I need to know.


----------



## lordofthepunks

bubba k said:


> I have spent numerous days on Erie fishing strictly for smallmouth from Vermillion to Cleveland from 1997-2007. Over the years, I have seen the numbers dwindle, but the size increase dramatically. I caught my largest in 2006 (6lb 5 oz.). I have had a number of days in 2005-2007 catching numbers of 5+ lb smallies (numbers meaning 3-5) in a given outing, but I have not heard, or seen, any credible reports of these supposed 8-9 lb fish. Wether it's walleye or smallies, the best way to gauge the number of big fish in the lake is to look at the results from the professional circuit tournaments on the lake. These guys are hauling in hunderds of bass in a 3-4 day period, and the "big" fish is usually in the 6 lb range. That tells me all that I need to know.


im not completely against the idea that there is a 10 lb smallie lurking in lake erie, in fact theres prob a few, however, for someone to say that they have seen several and that its common, is absurd. i think when a guy catches a 6 pounder and he doesnt have a scale or a camera, that fish turns into 8 lbs and when a guy sees another guy with a 6lber and they do not know each other, then that fish becomes "at least 9 lbs" a few days later and then a year later its "it was huge, at least 10 lbs" and then when someone asks for proof you get "i dont have a pic of the 10 but i have a pic of one "at least 7lbs" which was prob like 4lbs. but like you said, if it was even remotely common for 10lbers to be caught in erie then we would have seen at least one in a tournament at some point in the history of tournament fishing.


----------



## Jackfish

I'm sure the guy believes he has seen a lot of 10lb fish.

Once a fish gets that "big" look - peoples guess of the weight goes all to heck - esp if they don't have much experiance. Best guess - he is seeing 5-7lb fish and calling them 10lbers.

Just read an interesting article about smallies on Lake Erie. Apparently the gobbies are great food for them, and the adults gorge on these which is putting size of Erie smallies at never before seen numbers. The article sited that tournys from something like 10yrs back had average size of 2.99lbs, and newer tournys are showing average size around something like 4.5lbs. The downside of this is those little gobbies that are such great base food - destroy the and devour the baby bass. It sitted that in the time a bass gets pulled from bed, to being caught and released back to its bed, that the gobbies will eat approx 400 eggs. Furthermore stated bass on erie have to spend about 15 times the energy defending nests (from gobbies) as bass in other bodies of water.

They believe this is leading to an inverted size distribution - with the biggest fish getting bigger, but not nearly as many smaller fish.


----------



## nooffseason

Let's take a theoretical situation. You're getting ready to launch your boat on Erie and a guy just comes in. He tells you he just caught a 12 pounder in xxx location in xxx FOW. He doesn't have a pic or anything. Is your response.....

A. Get in his face and argue about what the weight REALLY was.

Or

B. Smile and say, "wow".

Personally, I could care less and would probably react with answer B.

It seems like some of the posters here in this thread would opt for answer A, that's just too bad. If someone needs that feeling of glory, why not play along? WHO CARES?


----------



## FISHIN216

nooffseason said:


> Let's take a theoretical situation. You're getting ready to launch your boat on Erie and a guy just comes in. He tells you he just caught a 12 pounder in xxx location in xxx FOW. He doesn't have a pic or anything. Is your response.....
> 
> A. Get in his face and argue about what the weight REALLY was.
> 
> Or
> 
> B. Smile and say, "wow".
> 
> Personally, I could care less and would probably react with answer B.
> 
> It seems like some of the posters here in this thread would opt for answer A, that's just too bad. If someone needs that feeling of glory, why not play along? WHO CARES?


couldnt agree more. just ridiculous! just get out there and fish. its supposed to be fun.


----------



## fish on!

theguy said:


> couldnt agree more. just ridiculous! just get out there and fish. its supposed to be fun.


I second that!!


----------



## bubba k

Jackfish said:


> I'm sure the guy believes he has seen a lot of 10lb fish.
> 
> Once a fish gets that "big" look - peoples guess of the weight goes all to heck - esp if they don't have much experiance. Best guess - he is seeing 5-7lb fish and calling them 10lbers.
> 
> Just read an interesting article about smallies on Lake Erie. Apparently the gobbies are great food for them, and the adults gorge on these which is putting size of Erie smallies at never before seen numbers. The article sited that tournys from something like 10yrs back had average size of 2.99lbs, and newer tournys are showing average size around something like 4.5lbs. The downside of this is those little gobbies that are such great base food - destroy the and devour the baby bass. It sitted that in the time a bass gets pulled from bed, to being caught and released back to its bed, that the gobbies will eat approx 400 eggs. Furthermore stated bass on erie have to spend about 15 times the energy defending nests (from gobbies) as bass in other bodies of water.
> 
> They believe this is leading to an inverted size distribution - with the biggest fish getting bigger, but not nearly as many smaller fish.


My experiences on Erie point to this being 110% true. It all makes sense. Good post!


----------



## Tokugawa

lordofthepunks said:


> im not completely against the idea that there is a 10 lb smallie lurking in lake erie, in fact theres prob a few, however, for someone to say that they have seen several and that its common, is absurd. i think when a guy catches a 6 pounder and he doesnt have a scale or a camera, that fish turns into 8 lbs and when a guy sees another guy with a 6lber and they do not know each other, then that fish becomes "at least 9 lbs" a few days later and then a year later its "it was huge, at least 10 lbs" and then when someone asks for proof you get "i dont have a pic of the 10 but i have a pic of one "at least 7lbs" which was prob like 4lbs. but like you said, if it was even remotely common for 10lbers to be caught in erie then we would have seen at least one in a tournament at some point in the history of tournament fishing.


Do you expect anything else from fishermen?


----------



## lordofthepunks

Tokugawa said:


> Do you expect anything else from fishermen?


your right, but when you insult peoples intelligence in that manner, you shouldnt be surprised when you get called out.


----------



## flounder

Here's just under 10 lbs of smallie from lake erie....

one went 5.05 and the other was about 4.8.


----------



## Thick Rick

I gotta tell ya guys...I had tears from reading this thread. I laughed so hard at some of these posts. Between this thread and the Central Ohio thread about the crane at the bottom of Antrim Lake, my face hurts...for real!

And anyone who has a problem with these types of threads should check the internet and see if there is a place where you can purchase a sense of humor.


----------



## lordofthepunks

Thick Rick said:


> I gotta tell ya guys...I had tears from reading this thread. I laughed so hard at some of these posts. Between this thread and the Central Ohio thread about the crane at the bottom of Antrim Lake, my face hurts...for real!
> 
> And anyone who has a problem with these types of threads should check the internet and see if there is a place where you can purchase a sense of humor.


this is no laughing matter thick rick. people are catching 3 and 4 pounders and are trying to pawn them off as 10 lbers. it is an epidimic of mass proportions that effects all fisherman and mankind alike.


----------



## BassCrazy

Thick Rick said:


> I gotta tell ya guys...I had tears from reading this thread. I laughed so hard at some of these posts. Between this thread and the Central Ohio thread about the crane at the bottom of Antrim Lake, my face hurts...for real!
> 
> And anyone who has a problem with these types of threads should check the internet and see if there is a place where you can purchase a sense of humor.


Great post TR. And that is all our responses were intended to be...FUNNY. Noone is trying to insult anyone and I don't know anyone who hasn't told a fish story at one time or another, including me. If a bunch of guys are sitting around the campfire taking pot shots at one another to pass the time and add some humor to the evening, does that mean they're all enemies? Come on...


----------



## FISHIN216

lordofthepunks said:


> thats what im talking about!, that is a brute, im so glad he made the tuff decision to photograph it, then, of all things, claim the state record. amazing.


LOL...too funny


----------



## MuskieJim

I think that Erie def has the potential to produce big smallmouths, probably a few 10's swimming out there somewhere. If he's catching them on a regular basis, he should join the Bass Masters 

Here's the pic that AnthHol was talking about, it was almost 7 pounds, caught in the Grand during the spring pre-spawn:


----------



## 1roofmusky

I'm with Jim on that one! He needs to start looking for sponsors and Join the trail or start guiding! Watch out KVD!!!


----------



## pullinmeat

This thread is a classic.


----------



## mossboss

I dont know how big this pig is but I know it came out of Dworshak Reservoir in Idaho.Its one of the biggest I've seen.


----------



## FISHIN216

HOLY CRAP!!!!That is a tank!


----------



## flounder

mossboss said:


> I dont know how big this pig is but I know it came out of Dworshak Reservoir in Idaho.Its one of the biggest I've seen.


:Banane35: :Banane57:


----------



## fish on!

mossboss said:


> I dont know how big this pig is but I know it came out of Dworshak Reservoir in Idaho.Its one of the biggest I've seen.


 Dan Steigers of Juliaetta caught a 9.72 pound Smallmouth Bass in Idaho's Dworshak Reservoir on October 28. This fish is the new Idaho State Record. Link here.http://www.wefishhere.com/dworshak.html


----------



## Snakecharmer

mossboss said:


> I dont know how big this pig is but I know it came out of Dworshak Reservoir in Idaho.Its one of the biggest I've seen.



I've caught several like that maybe even bigger.  Then I woke up...


----------



## JOE B

A pic of the record Ohio smallmouth


----------



## fishingredhawk

I didn't see it in person, but this fish was taken from a creek in Ohio in 2003.

The kid sent me the pic the day he caught it...but he didn't weigh it or measure it. Based on the picture, I am guessing this is a 6.5lb smallie. The kid holding it is 6'3" or 6'4" and weighs 250+. Just an incredible fish, I wish he would have called me to weigh it/measure it!


----------



## Fisherman 3234

Wow, that is a monster, what a great creek smallie!


----------



## fishingwithjohnnyjohnson

Yes, most fish size estimates are "inflated" but that's human nature and excitement involved. Fish stories are the best cuz it's puts you in wonder land. I don't know how big any of these smallies were but seeing pictures of pigs is seeing pictures of pigs!!! Anything over 4lbs to me is a pig and when I see what the true definition of a pig smally is I smile at my reference to 4lbs. What a moment that must have been for all of you who have caught the true pig smally!!! There are plently of 5-7lb sm and lg mouth bass here in Columbus Ohio--maybe one day there brother will slam my jig!!! Fish On. John.


----------



## bferguson

WOW congrats


----------



## Nipididdee

I saw one just under 8 at a Presque Is tournament from Ohio waters.

Above are couple low 5's couple high fours, and a six... 

The Idaho bass from Mossboss is SICK...I might have to go tonight!!!



> These guys are hauling in hunderds of bass in a 3-4 day period, and the "big" fish is usually in the 6 lb range.


BubbaK is on the money...6's are hard to come buy, 7's nearly impossible to land, 8-10 are the ones that break your line before you feel them 

nip
www.dobass.com


----------



## jotoona

I was with a guy fishing Geneva about 8 years ago in the fall and fishing was slow but we didn't catch a smallie under 5lbs. We couldn't keep the steelhead off as well. But just before dark my buddy landed a 7lb-10oz smallie, just after we got him in the boat I had another on that surfaced then got off that we both saw and agreed it was bigger than his 7-10. It just amazes me that there out there like that. Thats a serious fish from Idaho.


----------



## NLC25

fishingredhawk said:


> I didn't see it in person, but this fish was taken from a creek in Ohio in 2003.
> 
> The kid sent me the pic the day he caught it...but he didn't weigh it or measure it. Based on the picture, I am guessing this is a 6.5lb smallie. The kid holding it is 6'3" or 6'4" and weighs 250+. Just an incredible fish, I wish he would have called me to weigh it/measure it!


I caught a 20"er out of that same spot in 2004. I think the creek has since had a bad fish kill.


----------



## JTD

I have logged lots of days on Lake Erie in the past. My largest smally there is 6# 14oz on a registered scale. Over the past yrs I have seen the numbers of smallies dwindle but the size increase. I'm sure there are a few 10# ones in the lake that just lurk about and open there mouths to swallow a big load of Gobys. I allso believe the Gobys have increased the size of these fish but have drastically reduced the spawn and numbers of fish..


----------

